# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा > ज्योतिष: समस्या तथा निवारण >  मित्र के भाई के जीवन की समस्या पर चर्चा :

## Krishna

> Smarty Chauhan जी जानकर ख़ुशी हुई कि आप ज्योतिष के बारे में जानकारी रखते है | आपकी जो भी जिज्ञासा हो पूछे मै जहां तक जानता हूँ आपके प्रश्नों का सही उत्तर देने का प्रयत्न करूंगा |आपका स्वागत है |
> आपने जो मदद की है उसके लिए आपको धन्यवाद और आपकी मदद को कितना मै सफलता पूर्वक काम में ले पाता हूँ इसमें खुद पर मुझे संदेह है वास्तव में सच कहू तो इस कंप्यूटर के मामले में निरा अनाड़ी हूँ |अगर मुझसे न हो पाया तो फिर आपको कष्ट दूंगा उसके लिए अभी से आपकी मदद के लिए धन्यवाद देता हूँ |


सर्व प्रथम मैं मेरे बहुत अच्छे दोस्त के छोटे भाई के जन्म का विवरण देता हूँ :

----------


## ashok-

> आपसे अब रोज चर्चा होगी |
> 
> सर्व प्रथम मैं मेरे बहुत अच्छे दोस्त के छोटे भाई के जन्म का विवरण देता हूँ :


Smarty Chauhan जी आपके दोस्त के छोटे भाई की कुंडली देखी | मकर लग्न और मेष राशी है जातक के बारे में क्या जानना चाहते है बताये साथ ही मेरे निम्न प्रश्नों के उत्तर भी दे -----
१) क्या जातक अपने परिवार में छोटा या एकलौता है ?
2) क्या यह लिखते समय छोटे-छोटे अक्षरों में लिखता है ?
३) इसकी आँखों में कोई प्रॉब्लम या चश्मा तो नही लगा है ?
4) जन्म स्थान पर ही रहता है या दूर स्थान में रहता है ? धन्यवाद |

----------


## ashok-

> उत्तर :
> १) ये सब से छोटा है इस से बड़ा एक है जो मेरा मित्र है कोई बहिन नहीं है |
> २) हांजी आप सही है | ये छोटे अक्षर में ही लिखते हैं |
> ३) नज़र ठीक है चश्मा नहीं लगा है |
> ४) जन्म स्थान से लगभग १०० किलोमीटर दूर रहते हैं ये |




Smarty Chauhan जी आप इनके बारे में जानना क्या चाहते है ? धन्यवाद |

----------


## Krishna

[QUOTE=ashok-;2173120]


> Smarty Chauhan जी आप इनके बारे में जानना क्या चाहते है ? धन्यवाद |



बड़े भाई अशोक जी ,

मेरे मित्र का छोटा भाई बचपन से अस्वस्थ - सा रहता था पर 2005 से तो उसका चलना फिरना भी दू-भर हो गया था | अभी भी दशा इतनी अच्छी नहीं है | 
इस कारण से मेरा मित्र अति चिंता ग्रस्त रहता है क्योकि कार्यरत मात्र वही है उसके परिवार में ....
क्या दोस्त का भाई कभी पूरी तरह सवस्थ हो सकता है ... यदि हाँ तो क्या तथा किस प्रकार के उपचार से ये संभव है |
मित्र ने कुछ स्थानों पर उपचार कराने का प्रयास भी किया किन्तु विफलता ही प्राप्त हुई |
वैसे तो ईश्वरीय शक्ति के सामने सब क्षीर्ण हैं पर क्या ये कुछ ऊपरी चक्कर तो नहीं इसकी क्या सम्भावना हैं |

प्रतीक्षा में .......................

----------


## ashok-

[QUOTE=Smarty Chauhan;2173123]


> बड़े भाई अशोक जी ,
> 
> मेरे मित्र का छोटा भाई बचपन से अस्वस्थ - सा रहता था पर 2005 से तो उसका चलना फिरना भी दू-भर हो गया था | अभी भी दशा इतनी अच्छी नहीं है | 
> इस कारण से मेरा मित्र अति चिंता ग्रस्त रहता है क्योकि कार्यरत मात्र वही है उसके परिवार में ....
> क्या दोस्त का भाई कभी पूरी तरह सवस्थ हो सकता है ... यदि हाँ तो क्या तथा किस प्रकार के उपचार से ये संभव है |
> मित्र ने कुछ स्थानों पर उपचार कराने का प्रयास भी किया किन्तु विफलता ही प्राप्त हुई |
> वैसे तो ईश्वरीय शक्ति के सामने सब क्षीर्ण हैं पर क्या ये कुछ ऊपरी चक्कर तो नहीं इसकी क्या सम्भावना हैं |
> 
> प्रतीक्षा में .......................


Smarty Chauhan जी क्या आप अपने दोस्त से पूछ कर बता सकते है कि २००५ के किस महीने से उनकी परेशानी बढ़ी | धन्यवाद |

----------


## Krishna

> Smarty Chauhan जी क्या आप अपने दोस्त से पूछ कर बता सकते है कि २००५ के किस महीने से उनकी परेशानी बढ़ी | धन्यवाद |



भाई जी मित्र से मेरी बात चीत हुई इस सन्दर्भ में | उन्होंने बताया कि 

*२००४ से पहले सही था बस थोड़ी सी सांस की परेशानी थी चिकना खाने से कफ टाइप की | सीने में खरड खरड जैसी आवाज |

ये जुलाई २००३ से मई २००४  में जन्म स्थान के पास गाँव में था | 

उस से पहले चलने फिरने में कोई परेशानी नहीं | बस  | गाँव में १० किलो वजन कम हो गया | हाथ पैर दुबले हो गए  |

 २००४ से पहले ये ५ किलोमीटर तक गाँव से पहले घूम सकता था |

और वहां से आ कर ही गड़बड़ हुई है जो भी गड़बड़ हुई है |

फिर धीरे धीरे .. एक से देड साल में चलने फिरने में भी परेशानी होने लगी | 

२०० - ३०० मीटर तक भी चलना मुश्किल है बीच में बैठना तक पड़ जाता है |

अभी गाँव से ही कोई आयुर्वेदिक इलाज चल रहा है अरंडी के तेल को एक चम्मच पिलाना है जैसा कुछ है ये |*

भाई जी कृपया कर के कुछ बताइए ..  १३ - ४ - १५ से चन्द्र की महा दशा शुरू है | मेरा मित्र बहुत दुखी रहता है और जब से मुझको पता चला है मुझको भी अच्छा सा नहीं लगता | 

अग्रिम धन्यवाद |

----------


## ashok-

[QUOTE=Smarty Chauhan;2173251]


> भाई जी मित्र से मेरी बात चीत हुई इस सन्दर्भ में | उन्होंने बताया कि 
> 
> *२००४ से पहले सही था बस थोड़ी सी सांस की परेशानी थी चिकना खाने से कफ टाइप की | सीने में खरड खरड जैसी आवाज |
> 
> ये जुलाई २००३ से मई २००४  में जन्म स्थान के पास गाँव में था | 
> 
> उस से पहले चलने फिरने में कोई परेशानी नहीं | बस  | गाँव में १० किलो वजन कम हो गया | हाथ पैर दुबले हो गए  |
> 
>  २००४ से पहले ये ५ किलोमीटर तक गाँव से पहले घूम सकता था |
> ...


Smarty Chauhan जी अभी केवल आपको इतना बता दूँ की इसके ऊपर किया कराया आदि कुछ नही है | निश्चिंत रहे | कुछ ग्रहों के कारण ऐसा हुआ है |मै कल इनको कुछ उपाय बताऊंगा | अभी के लिए शुभ रात्रि |

----------


## Krishna

श्रेष्ठ भाई अशोक जी ,

प्रणाम |

----------


## ashok-

> श्रेष्ठ भाई अशोक जी ,
> 
> प्रणाम |


Smarty Chauhan जी हो सके तो उनके दोनों हाथो के चित्र भेजे | धन्यवाद |

----------


## Krishna

> Smarty Chauhan जी हो सके तो उनके दोनों हाथो के चित्र भेजे | धन्यवाद |


प्रणाम भाई जी ,

बोल दिया है | शीघ्र ही प्राप्त होंगे | 

धन्यवाद |

----------


## ashok-

> प्रणाम भाई जी ,
> 
> बोल दिया है | शीघ्र ही प्राप्त होंगे | 
> 
> धन्यवाद |


मै इंतजार कर रहा हूँ | धन्यवाद |

----------


## Krishna

> मै इंतजार कर रहा हूँ | धन्यवाद |



कल चित्र आजायेंगे भाई जी  |

धन्यवाद |

----------

